# Need some advice regarding Masterbuilt Dual Fuel Smoker (MDS-230S)



## Brewmaster 132 (Jun 22, 2020)

Wife got me the Masterbuilt 230S smoker for father's day (already assembled and smoked a couple racks of ribs with a mix of hickory and cherry - YUMM)

obviously, first smoke with the unit had a couple of issues - heat control was one - the unit struggled to stay around the 225 that I was trying to maintain for the ribs (225 was what I used for smoking on my gas grill before), it would routinely go high - so I turned the gas all the way down, and opened all three dampers, but it would still spike as the chips caught fire (they were soaked for at least 30 min prior).

I've been looking through some posts and was wondering about modifications and what people have done.

Thermometer - I know this is going to have to be addressed - I used a thermo-Pro TP17 to accurately measure the internal temp - was thinking of buying this one for use with the smoker - Thermo-Pro TP08S

Door seal - I've seen a lot of suggestions here - is Black rope gasketing kit (Or similar) any good?

Chips - They caught fire really easily, I've seen a lot of suggestions about cast iron skillets/pans - is this what people have been using? Lodge 10.25 inch Cast Iron Skillet - Also, would I have to make any modifications to the burner area to use this safely. Also, can you use the cast iron pan with charcoal and wood chunks, or is it only for when you're smoking with propane and chips?

Regulator - I've seen some mentions about a needle gauge to help improve control over the propane flow. Is this necessary or am I overthinking this.

thank you all in advance for your help - I'm going to try smoked brats for my daughter's birthday tonight

One last question - where should I be looking for good (or at least decent) wood chips or chunks for a good price?

Thank you again.


----------



## QuyDaddi (Jun 23, 2020)

I have the same grill and the two things I did is purchased a 10" cast iron skillet and used my own thermometer. Just stick it in the back damper and leave it there. I noticed whatever the smoker's temp display is, my thermometer is about 20 degrees higher. 

I have only used chunks so far. Have placed some smaller pieces in there and it burns up quick, even with the cast iron pan. Once the wood flames up the temp does spike a bit. I noticed if you open the door and close it really quick, it drops the temp down by 5 degrees each time, a quarter opening not all the way.  Then I adjust the gas and monitor for about 10 minutes but for the most part it holds the same temp for the next few hours. 

Saw some reviews that the seals end up burning and leaves some sort of residue and I don't mind the bit of smoke escaping. My food still turns out really tasty and the needle gauge sounds interesting. That might be the next thing I do but if I can master the temp then that shouldn't be needed.


----------



## Brewmaster 132 (Jun 23, 2020)

I've already got the thermometer on order and got a 12 inch cast iron pan from family (just have to cut off part of the handle, it's a little too long)

I did try wrapping the chip pan in foil and that seemed to go a long way towards controlling the temp

Thanks for the advice!


----------



## Sherrillcuse (Jun 23, 2020)

I’m new to smoking and I have the same smoker. I’ve had mine for 2 months now. 10” cast iron skillet sits right on the chip tray
	

		
			
		

		
	







I’m only using chunks now. Chips just burn up too quick. I have not had a flare up since I switched to the cast pan. My temp will wander a bit from 230-250 mostly.
I did put the Gasket material around the door. I bought 1/8”x1/2” I think it was $10 or so.


----------



## Brewmaster 132 (Jun 23, 2020)

Again - thanks for the advice.

I'm actually having to take back the smoker to Home depot and exchange it for another one. I noticed some serious rust patches forming around the burner and on the smoker chamber door. Anyone else have this problem and more importantly, how do i prevent it? (Or was I just unlucky enough to get a unit that didn't go through QC?)


----------



## Brewmaster 132 (Jun 24, 2020)

Sherrillcuse said:


> I’m new to smoking and I have the same smoker. I’ve had mine for 2 months now. 10” cast iron skillet sits right on the chip tray
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Do you still soak the chunks or do you put them in dry?


----------



## Brewmaster 132 (Jun 24, 2020)

Thanks for all the advice - after talking with Home Depot, they decided to replace the unit as defective. Here's the new one with the modifications already made! (Decided not to install the arm that secures the propane tank so the cover fits better.

12 inch cast iron pan for the chips/chunks - had to saw off about an inch of the handle with a dremel but fits perfectly! (Plus it was free!)

5/16 in gasketing around the entire unit, plus between the doors from menards

and a dual Probe Thermo-Pro to monitor the internal temperature of the smoker, plus check a thicker roast.

Taking it with us this weekend camping - already have some Pork Butt ready to go for smoked pulled pork - I'll post pictures!

Thank you again for all the advice!


----------



## Sherrillcuse (Jun 25, 2020)

Brewmaster 132 said:


> Do you still soak the chunks or do you put them in dry?



i do not soak chunks Or chips. Then you just wait for water to burn off before it’ll smoke.


----------

